# Help Function?



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Would like to delete the old alerts and conversations in my account. Is this possible?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Rus47 said:


> Would like to delete the old alerts and conversations in my account. Is this possible?


You can't delete alerts, but you can mark them as read and they will automatically fall off the page over time (6 months I believe). As for conversations. You can select "leave" from any conversation to close it. This will not remove the other participants (they will still see the conversation) but will remove it from your list of conversations. You can only see the conversation again if the other participants invite you back into the conversation.

Daniel


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

How to mark alerts as read?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Simply open the alerts page https://www.talkaboutmarriage.com/account/alerts

This will automatically mark them all as seen/read and clear the notification that you have any pending alert notifications. 

Daniel


----------

